
15,000 scientists give catastrophic warning about the fate of the world - sjcsjc
http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/letter-to-humanity-warning-climate-change-global-warming-scientists-union-concerned-a8052481.html
======
drallison

       >The new notice, written as an open-letter "viewpoint" article, won the support of 15,364 scientists from 184 countries who agreed to offer their names as signatories.
    

Only 15,364 scientists signed? I was not offered an opportunity to sign; if
the opportunity had presented itself, I would have signed. As would many
(most) HN readers.

